# lowrider seeds



## bizzy323 (May 23, 2005)

where can i buy some lowrider seeds?


----------



## brainwreck (May 23, 2005)

you can find them in the seedbank of growshop Aliën

http://www.growshopalien.com/onlineshop/

greetz


----------

